# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Nov. 15, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

November 15, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Good stuff on Saturday with a group of engineering folks down at Bay Flats Lodge for a little rest and relaxation. Itâ€™s day #1 with this group, so weâ€™ll spend tomorrow doing it all over again. But, I'm not sure we can top todayâ€™s results because it was one of those extraordinary outings, but we will give it our best shot.

Sunday was day #2 with the same group from Saturday. It was a shorter outing, but it proved successful with a good box of fish. Similar tactics as yesterday produced eight trout, two redfish, one of which was 29.5 inches and weighed-in at 11 pounds.

Monday was a fantastic day - nice customers, good fish, and beautiful weather. It was a very happy Monday. A â€œgood jobâ€ goes out to todayâ€™s awesome team - Mike with sons Sawyer and Simon.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High 82F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 67F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 81F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies with a few passing clouds. Low 71F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.24 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 79F. S winds shifting to WNW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies with gusty winds. Low 53F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Light winds and low seas will continue tonight and Wednesday with high pressure over the region. An onshore flow will resume Wednesday afternoon/evening, increasing to moderate by Wednesday night through Thursday night as a strong upper level disturbance approaches the southern plains. As this disturbance moves east across the plains a cold front will move across the waters Friday night. This front will trigger scattered showers and thunderstorms over the waters. A moderate to strong offshore flow is expected Friday night and Saturday in response to the front. Drier and much cooler conditions are expected Saturday and Sunday. Wind will subside to weak to moderate levels sunday as the center of a surface high pressure system approaches the coast from the northwest. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 75.0 degrees
Seadrift 75.0 degrees
Port Aransas 73.9 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 82.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 6*

Pics 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 7*

Pics 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Texas South Coast Video*


----------

